# [EVDL] motor squeak at low speeds



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm becoming more familiar with my car and the various sounds the more I
drive it. One new sound (that likely has been around for awhile, but just
recently noticed) is a faint squeaking or squealing noise when the motor is
turning at low speed (netgain warp 9). It's new, with about 1000 miles on
it.

I first became aware of it when I was crawling about in a parking lot, or
the last few meters of coasting to a stop. When I put the car in neutral
and get under the car, it makes the noise when the motor is turned by hand
via the tail shaft. It sounds like it's coming from the comm area, so I
suspect it's just the brush/comm contact, perhaps analogous to the sound a
table makes when you drag it across the floor, just higher frequency.

I suspect the sound is no issue, but thought I'd bring it up just in case
it's a sign of something else.

Thanks for the help!
Joe
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> richarddthomas wrote:
> > My impulse 9 Dc motor on my conversion with about 4,000 miles on it also
> > makes a similar sound at very low speeds lasting about half way through the
> > whine of the Curtis and then stops and then picks up again just as the motor
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Joe-233 wrote:
> >
> > One new sound (that likely has been around for awhile, but just
> > recently noticed) is a faint squeaking or squealing noise when the motor
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 3/14/2009 4:18:21 PM US Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes: 
> Subj: Re: [EVDL] motor squeak at low speeds 
> Date:3/14/2009 4:18:21 PM US Mountain Standard Time
> From:[email protected]
> Reply-to:[email protected]
> To:[email protected]
> Received from Internet: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 


> > Joe-233 wrote:
> > >
> > >One new sound (that likely has been around for awhile, but just
> > >recently noticed) is a faint squeaking or squealing noise when the motor
> ...


----------

